# 600ex rt for analoge photography



## Quasimodo (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi.

I have a question about how to use the 600ex rt for analoge photography. I have tried to read the manual, but I am a bit confused. 

What I have done so far on my Mamiya RZ 67 pro ii is to trigger the flashes With the PW Plus X, and I lightmeter it With my Sekonic 758 Cine With the PW chip. This Works well, and is all manual..

However, I have heard that it is possible to get the flash to do some Limited Reading done for me... Is it possible to have the flash in the coldshoe on my Hasselblad 500cm (With the PC sync cord to my Hasselblad leaf shutter lenses), or other times, the PW in the coldshoe Connected to the lens, thus lightmetering/getting a read on the correct amount of light before firing off camera? A friend of mine who uses Nikon tells me he can put in his ISO, Aperture, and Focal range into the flash, so it reads the scene, and gives the right amount of light.. 

A) is this possible With my canon flashes (600ex rt)?
B) how fast can I sync the canon flashes, given that my hasselblad has max shutterspeed of 1/500 second?

Thank you, 

Gerhard.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Mar 6, 2015)

Check your manual on Ext.M metering; I don't have mine in front of me but that's the feature in question.

Jim


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 6, 2015)

A) Yes, you can do it in Ext.A or Ext.M modes, these both rely on the 600's thyristor circuitry. Ext.A is an auto mode that you don't put any values in, Ext.M you put in the ISO and aperture, no need for focal length info because it is irrelevant, and the flash will give you a range of possible subject distances that it can cover within it's power range. As you zoom the flash head for coverage the range changes.

B) You will need to check it, if you have FP and X options on the lens then play with both. You will get a different result from cable and wireless syn though it might be so small as to not matter. As always with IGBT circuit flash the higher the power the longer the flash, so try at different flash powers too. You will probably get best results with the cable and full power, but play a little.


----------



## Quasimodo (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks both  I will try this. I have not been in here in a week or two. Using my time with my new Rolleiflex and Kiev 60


----------

